# What with the â€‹



## jarejare3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Everytime i wanna change font, bold, size, this

"â€‹"â€‹â€‹â€‹*â€‹â€‹*_â€‹_â€‹â€‹â€‹â€‹ this appears.

Anyone can tell me why? Cause it's really annoying....


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 8, 2012)

Happens to everyone I assume. No clue why. _â€‹*â€‹â€‹*_


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 8, 2012)

And no one bothered to fix it? Strange...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 8, 2012)

Probably cuz @Costello is busy being to amazingly awesome.


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Still figured someone should have posted this bug already. I can't seem to find one.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 8, 2012)

Cuz no one has. AND WHY CAN'T I MENTION COSTELLO ANYMORE


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Something happen to the @ thing, you gotta write the proper name through copy paste T_T


----------



## Costello (Feb 8, 2012)

It happens to me too yeah.
I've seen it but it didn't use to act like that. I need to see if it's related to any of the improvements tj_cool might have done.

@[member='tj_cool']
to the rescue!


----------



## Rydian (Feb 8, 2012)

DUNNA NUNNA NUNNA NUNNA - TEE JAYYYY!


----------



## loco365 (Feb 8, 2012)

*â€‹â€‹â€‹*_â€‹_â€‹â€‹


Yeah. It is rather annoying. I'd love to see it go *poof*.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 8, 2012)

Costello said:


> It happens to me too yeah.
> I've seen it but it didn't use to act like that. I need to see if it's related to any of the improvements tj_cool might have done.
> 
> @[member='tj_cool']
> to the rescue!


It already did that since we updated. You just never noticed because it only affects Webkit (eg. Chrome, Safari)
It's likely an encoding problem (â€‹ is probably an UTF-8 representation of something). I figure the editor Iframe has different encoding than the rest.

Edit: set your chrome to use UTF-8 encoding (Tools -> Encoding) and it'll work normally, though it'll give some other problems in return.
I'll see if we can change the encoding of the iframe.


----------



## prowler (Feb 8, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Something happen to the @ thing, you gotta write the proper name through copy paste T_T


Nope. That just attaches the link to the member profile. You got to write it on a new line like
@[member='Costello']
said in the TEST thread.


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 8, 2012)

@prowler_
does it work?

EDIT2:
@prowler_

still not working...


----------



## prowler (Feb 8, 2012)

Probably because of my underscore.
@[member='Prowler']


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh i see
@[member='Prowler']

k it works


----------



## wasim (Feb 8, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> Edit: set your chrome to use UTF-8 encoding (Tools -> Encoding) and it'll work normally, though it'll give some other problems in return.
> I'll see if we can change the encoding of the iframe.


It worked, Thanks .

And yes there are some other problems now.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 8, 2012)

I changed the encoding of the javascript file. Can you check if it works under autodetected encoding or whatever it was before?


----------



## loco365 (Feb 8, 2012)

*I don't seem to have any issues anymore! It looks like that's all *taken care of now.


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 8, 2012)

No more issues It's fixed! Thanks!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2012)

Spoiler












Am I doing it right?


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Everytime i wanna change font, bold, size, this

"â€‹"â€‹â€‹â€‹*â€‹â€‹*_â€‹_â€‹â€‹â€‹â€‹ this appears.

Anyone can tell me why? Cause it's really annoying....


----------



## SifJar (Feb 14, 2012)

Finally! I posted about this back a day or two after the forum upgrade, and nothing was ever done about it till now. *Sweet.*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2012)

So umm...now there seems to be another issue. If you activate whatever option (for instances, *bold*) and you hit backspace once while in *bold* it will instead delete the space/letter/character before you started to *bold* for instance*, HI I'M PINKIE AND I'M BOD-SHIT MISTYPE *HIT BACKSPACE KEY* ...The fuck? *It also happens after you finishing bolding as well. For instance, *I'M DONE BOLDING HERP* better start a new send-SHIT MISTYPE *HIT BACKSPACE KEY*...The fuck? (the underlined letter being the thing that gets backspaced)


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 23, 2012)

That's a known CKEditor problem, which I can't fix unless IPB releases a new version.
I can't apply the patches manually because the sources aren't included.


----------

